# Quick Baked Potatoes



## up in smoke (Sep 11, 2006)

Yâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]now how ya come home starving and just wanna throw a steak on the grill and a baked potatoe would be nice but ya donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t want to wait an hour or more? Try this! Turn your grill onâ€¦throw some taters in the microwave but only cook them 1/2 the normal time. Then when done, pour some olive oil on a few folded up paper towels, rub the potatoes in the towels (watch it, theyâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]re hot!) grease em up and throw them on the bun warmer rack on your grill! By the time you have grilled up your steak youâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll have a crispy skinned tater cooked to perfection! In fact, keep an eye on them so they donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t overcook! Tada!
Baked microgrilled potatoes :D


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 12, 2006)

Dang Carl,  I been doing them backwards. :oops: 

I always started on the grill and finished in the microwave.  I like your way better so I get the crispy skin 8)


----------



## up in smoke (Sep 12, 2006)

Youâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]re quite welcome , my bayou buddy!


----------

